# Mi experiencia...

## isoplut

Saludos a todos, hace unos días envié una pregunta al foro, os comento un poco mi experiencia en la instalación y posterior configuración de Gentoo en mi portátil.

	- La instalación del sistema tal cual no me dio ningún problema una vez seguidos todos los pasos del manual. Me decidí a comenzar por el stage1, ya que el equipo es pontente (1Gb-RAM en DRR+ P4 2.4Ghz), tras unas 6 horas más o menos ya tenía un sistema Gentoo plenamente funcionando, a partir de aquí surguieron algunos problemas:

	1- Me decidí por el kernel xfs-sources, el XFS funciona muy bien pero me di cuenta que el sistema no activaba el DMA de mis discos, y que me daba un extraño error al intentar activarlo con hdparm, tras algunas consultas a san Google me di cuenta que el chipset de mi placa (ICH4) estaba soportado sólo en la rama de Alan Cox y en la 2.5, como la rama -ac no soporta XFS me vi obligado a instalar el 2.5.60, no me agradaba mucho pero no tenia otra solución. Tras su instalación el DMA ya funcionaba, pero la emulación IDE-SCSI de la grabadora me daba un error que me dejaba frito el equipo...  Tras muchas dudas, vuelta a empezar, lo borro todo y meto ReiserFS, a ver que tal me va con la rama -ac del núcleo.

	2- Tras reformatear, instalo el núcleo 2.4.20-pre4-ac4, todo bien, me activa el DMA, me reconoce perfectamente la grabadora, esto rula...

	3- Con toda mi ilusión paso a configurar el entorno gráfico, compilo X y pruebo... oh sorpresa, obtengo una bonita "segmentation fault" al iniciar X, tras mucho investigar parece ser que he sido muuuuy agresivo en las opciones de compilación, recompilé y no ha vuelto a pasarme, aunque estoy investigando un poco el tema porque creo que no solo era problema de recompilación.

	4- Configuro X (Radeon 7M, perfectamente soportada por el driver ATI), instalo KDE 3.1 y tras unas 5 horitas ¡¡oh!! que bonito es este KDE a 1400x1050!!

	5- Tras tener un genial entorno gráfico hay que pulir detalles, a saber, ratón USB (funciona al 100%, activando las opciones del núcleo); tarjeta de sonido AC97 (al 100% con los módulos OSS), DVDs con Xine compilado a mano ya que la versión de Gentoo aunque añada la variable DVD en USE no desencripta los DVDs.

	6- En definitiva, estoy muy contento con Gentoo a pesar de que me ha costado una semana dejar fino el equipo, hasta el punto de que dudo que algún día le meta otro SO en una pequeña partición libre que le he dejado. Aún quedan cabos sueltos, os los comento por si podeis echar una mano:

	a) Modem interno AC97: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 02) - creo que no funciona en linux

	b) ACPI, klaptop no detecta correctamente el estado de carga de la batería.

	c) Autoconfiguración de la red, esto se como hacerlo en Debian (http://bulmalug.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1302") ¿sabe alguien como se hace en Gentoo?

	d) El monitor no activa el modo ahorro de energía, siempre está encendido ¿cómo consigo activarlo?

Un saludo y espero que mi experiencia sea útil para alguien.   :Smile: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *isoplut wrote:*   

>  tarjeta de sonido AC97 (al 100% con los módulos OSS)

 

¿podrias ampliar un poco esto? ¿que modelo exacto de tarjeta y que modulo específico? con un "lspci | grep Multimedia" tendrias q ver el modelo exacto, yo tengo:

```

#lspci | grep Multimedia

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

```

Y tengo algunos problemillas, no 100% accurate xD (ruidito al comenzar una reproduccion, etc...).

 *isoplut wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  	a) Modem interno AC97: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 02) - creo que no funciona en linux

 

Lo tienes dificil, mira a ver si hay algun driver en:

http://www.linmodems.org/

por ejemplo, o busca por google, a ver si tienes suerte.

 *isoplut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	b) ACPI, klaptop no detecta correctamente el estado de carga de la batería.

 

¿Has probado APM? Yo es el que utilizo y me va perfecto.

 *isoplut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	c) Autoconfiguración de la red, esto se como hacerlo en Debian (http://bulmalug.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1302") ¿sabe alguien como se hace en Gentoo?

 

No sé a qué te refieres, si configurar tú un dhcp o sólo autoconfigurar el portátil en una red con dhcp, si es esto último con ejecutar dhcpcd tendrias suficiente.

 *isoplut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	d) El monitor no activa el modo ahorro de energía, siempre está encendido ¿cómo consigo activarlo?

 

Es una opcion del kernel, si utilizas APM: En General Setup --> Enable console blanking using APM. ésto sólo en consola pura, claro, en las X depende de tu WM.

----------

## isoplut

Te contesto muy gustoso:

El modelo exacto de la tarjeta de sonido es el siguiente:

```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
```

Consigo que funcione cargando los módulos i810_audio y ac97_codec. Por el momento no he tenido ningún problema aunque si te da guerra prueba ALSA, yo en un futuro me pasaré a ALSA, aunque es algo que haré poco a poco y sin prisas.

Respecto al modem, nada de nada, he buscado y no he podido. El portátil no tiene puerto serie y y tengo un modem externo serie (Elsa Microlink), así que me he decidido a adquirir un adaptador USB->Serie, ya comentaré que tal funciona.

Otro tema; ACPI, el portátil no soporta APM, con lo que me veo obligado a usar ACPI. He solucionado el problema utilizando el núcleo 2.4.20-ck3 (antes tenía el 2.4.21-pre4-ac4). No me pregunteis por qué con un núcleo más nuevo no funciona y con uno algo más antiguo si va.

En lo relativo al DPMS del monitor, parece ser que Xfree 4.2 no soporta DPMS en el driver ati por ahora, así que toca esperar a la versión 4.3

Y para terminar, lo que comentaba de la red no tiene nada que ver con dhcp. La idea es que el portátil sepa el direccionamiento IP de la red a la que se conecta de forma dinámica y que no tenga que cambiar a mano los parámetros de red cada vez que me conecto a una red.

Un saludo

----------

## GaTeT

 *isoplut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y para terminar, lo que comentaba de la red no tiene nada que ver con dhcp. La idea es que el portátil sepa el direccionamiento IP de la red a la que se conecta de forma dinámica y que no tenga que cambiar a mano los parámetros de red cada vez que me conecto a una red.
> 
> Un saludo

 

uhmm de eso es de lo ke se encarga el dhcp, de asignarte una ip libre del rango ke tiene disponible al igual ke una mascara de red y un gateway por defecto. a su vez tambien te proporciona las ip's de los servidores DNS para poder resolver nombres de dominio. 

Otro tema es ke la red a la ke te conectes no tenga un servidor dhcp disponible y tengas ke asignar estos parametros a mano.

En este ultimo caso te recomiendo ke hagas un pekeño script ke te permita elegir entre las distintas configuraciones de red a las ke vayas a conectarte. nose si me explico...

saludos!!

----------

## isoplut

La idea es la segunda que planteas, autoconfigurar la red sin servidor DHCP. (Os remito al artículo de bulma que indiqué en el primer mensaje).

Voy a investigar un poco y os mantengo informados.

Un saludo.

----------

